# Help! No network icons. Virus?



## jolyjansen (Jan 25, 2008)

My network connections icons disappeared, I am unable to access the internet, when I try to check on my firewall to turn it on or off it says it can't because a system is down, when I try and run help and support it says it can't because a system is down. Symantec Antivirus says it found a trojan horse virus every time I restart the computer and that it has deleted said virus every time. When I shut down there is a brief message about ending an unresponsive program called something like hidden window or something. Can anybody help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please follow these instructions: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/if-you-think-your-computer-is-infected-203704.html*


----------

